# Club Intrawest ? Interval Resorts vs RCI



## PD1917 (Jun 8, 2012)

I have been an Club Intrawest member for a number of years and have been very happy with RCI exchanges we have used in US and Europe.  We have now been advised Club Intrawest that Interval International will be replacing RCI as the exclusive exchange operator for Intrawest? So far my impressions of the change are not very positive..far.fewer resorts in II and a lot less availability based on a quick sample and more points required for most short term exchanges. Any comments on II vs RCI? How about the quality of the resorts in II? Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 8, 2012)

There is a discussion about this in the Canada forum among Club Intrawest members, though it doesn't specifically address the RCI vs. II issue.

I've been an Intrawest member for 10 years and use II exclusively for trading (with an individual II account, not through Extraordinary Escapes) and I love it.  Lots of great resorts - quantity in RCI doesn't necessarily mean better quality.  (I did use RCI for about 2 years a long time ago but did not like it since we had to go through CI.)


----------



## TSPam (Jun 8, 2012)

Hi,
CI used to be with II and when they switched to RCI owners were allowed to stay with II. Many of us did. Access to Marriott and Sheraton resorts were what kept us. The quality of these resort are MUCH BETTER than others (IMHO).

Go to the marriott vacation club web site and Sheraton vacation club web sites and check them out.

It is true that there are less resorts in Europe and that is not so good but the Marriott ones in spain are great.

The getaway program is also a great way to get a week at a reduced rate and not use any of your points


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm not in Club Intrawest, but I own several dual-affiliated timeshares.  I started out in RCI Weeks and have recently started using II as well.  I've had some of the same observations.

Part of it is familiarity.  We've got used to have RCI works and all the quirks to maximize our value.  People who started with II have some of the same problems with RCI.  Over time, you learn the ins and outs of the other system.

Part of it is real differences.  RCI has considerably more inventory (in many areas) but II has generally better properties (overall).  RCI has more powerful search options.  RCI has transparency and the ability to combine deposits or get multiple exchanges from one deposit.  II seems to have cheaper extra vacations.

Each has areas where they excel over the other.  I still prefer RCI over II, but I like having the flexibility to use both.  (I know, you aren't being given that choice with CI.)


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 8, 2012)

I took Tashamen's advice many years ago and have been using II as my exchange company with CI for many years now.  A low season 1 bd unit at CI -Whistler (costing me about 60 points) has the trading power to get me into almost any high demand, high quality exchange with II that I want. The only area where II comes up short is Europe. Maybe 1/4 of the inventory that RCI has there. But in the US and canada it's great.


----------



## PD1917 (Jun 8, 2012)

*Interval International (Intrawest) vs RCI*

Thank you for your comments,they were very helpful. Since we have used RCI in Europe many times (most recently within the last month) both Spain and Portugal we remain concerned about the change. I also like the fact that RCI has reviewers comments online which are very helpful, even for just local information, and these do not seem to be available on II.  Once again thanks for the information.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 8, 2012)

PD1917 said:


> Thank you for your comments,they were very helpful. Since we have used RCI in Europe many times (most recently within the last month) both Spain and Portugal we remain concerned about the change. I also like the fact that RCI has reviewers comments online which are very helpful, even for just local information, and these do not seem to be available on II.  Once again thanks for the information.


Marriott has 3 superior resorts in Spain. So if you like spain you'll still have that with II.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 8, 2012)

II also have Hyatt in addition to SVO and marriot.  

Marriot has one at EuroDisney just outside Paris.


----------



## badbeatjackpot (Jun 8, 2012)

For the current Intrawest owners who are II members, are we able to keep our private accounts as is? I find that I am getting more value with my trades by depositing my weeks into II rather than using a set amount of resort points to get the specific room size. Also, should we expect our deposits to have less trading power now that there will be more Intrawest inventory?
Anyway I look at this, it can't be good news for the current Intrawest II members...


----------



## MaryH (Jun 8, 2012)

The 50% points for under 30 days is interesting.  As a Hyatt owner we pay full freight even a few days before the week.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 9, 2012)

badbeatjackpot said:


> For the current Intrawest owners who are II members, are we able to keep our private accounts as is? I find that I am getting more value with my trades by depositing my weeks into II rather than using a set amount of resort points to get the specific room size. Also, should we expect our deposits to have less trading power now that there will be more Intrawest inventory?
> Anyway I look at this, it can't be good news for the current Intrawest II members...



I'm not sure about this either, but for now am assuming we keep our private accounts.  As of this morning, there is inventory in II at the CI Sandestin and Panorama (in addition to Whistler, Tremblant and Palm Desert which have always traded with II before), so it looks like CI is bulk depositing units in those resorts.

Since I haven't deposited CI units into II for a few years since I bought my Trapp Lodge week to trade, this is actually ironic in that now I could use Trapp to trade back into CI units which I know cost more (in terms of MFs) than my Trapp week - especially if I continue to get ACs for Trapp. 

I'll be up at CI Tremblant for most of the Canada Day/July 4th week using CI polints and think I'll ask to see a sales rep there about this.  Think I could persuade them to let me join EE without paying the $299 initiation fee if I cry foul for those of us who are individual II members who were not informed of this change?  Worth a shot.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 9, 2012)

tashamen said:


> I'll be up at CI Tremblant for most of the Canada Day/July 4th week using CI polints and think I'll ask to see a sales rep there about this.  Think I could persuade them to let me join EE without paying the $299 initiation fee if I cry foul for those of us who are individual II members who were not informed of this change?  Worth a shot.



Thanks let us know what you find out.

WAIT  we are going to Whistler at the same time. Maybe I'll find out for myself.


----------



## MaryH (Jun 10, 2012)

My brother owns CI points but he had not signed up for EE..  Wondering if he could at little or no cost.


----------



## tashamen (Jun 11, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> Thanks let us know what you find out.
> 
> WAIT  we are going to Whistler at the same time. Maybe I'll find out for myself.



Let me know what you find out - let's see if we get the same answers!


----------



## tashamen (Jun 11, 2012)

PD1917 said:


> Intrawest? So far my impressions of the change are not very positive..far.fewer resorts in II and a lot less availability based on a quick sample.



Note that what you see online in II are only the leftovers after ongoing exchanges have been filled, so you really need to put in ongoing searches.



> I also like the fact that RCI has reviewers comments online which are very helpful, even for just local information, and these do not seem to be available on II.



No, but if you join TUG as a member you will have access to the hundreds of reviews here.  There are some reviews in the II online "Community," but nothing like the wealth of information here on TUG.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 6, 2012)

we are at CI whistler now.  

They said that those of us who have belonged to II all these years will be able to continue to use II separate from EE for our trading. And that people who buy CI pts resale will be able to join II and do it also. 

BUT That II will set up in their computers safe-guards so that you can't trade CI resorts for other CI resorts. But if you own other TS you will be able to trade into CI resorts with the other TS deposits. 

For many years, off season CI deposits have being given great trading power, that may not continue since there will be lots of corporate CI deposits.  BUT it also means that sometimes there will be  great prime seasons CI weeks deposited into II.


----------



## TSPam (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi Bill,

thanks for the info. It is what we expected but it is nice to know

I also am a long tiime CI owner with an individual II account. I deposited a 2013  Wistler/Blackcomb studio in relax season since the change and it's trading power is less than the same week last year. It still pulls 2 bedroom units often but not as well as the same week last year. Oh well, times change.


----------



## Caro1022 (Jul 10, 2012)

*Club Intrawest resale*

I bought my CI points (120) on the resale market. CI refused to allow me to join EE, but I was able to have CI deposit my booked weeks into my existing RCI account (from a previous Silverleaf timeshare). Now that RCI and CI have parted ways, CI can no longer deposit my weeks into RCI. I was told there is a special hotline set up for current CI members to work through to exchange their weeks through RCI. However, my RCI account is not set up as a CI membership (number beginning with 6) because of my "resale" acquisition. Now I cannot use either RCI, II, or EE. I have called over a dozen times, but RCI keeps saying CI has to make a change, and CI says the same thing about RCI. I am told they will decide and get back with me, but that was weeks ago. Does anyone have any more information regarding this situation?


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi Everyone.  I have a quick question about the CI Wistler/Blackcomb resort.  Is this resort slopeside?  Is it a ski in ski out location?  Looks like a great resort but I can't tell how close it is to a ski lift.  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 11, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> Hi Everyone.  I have a quick question about the CI Wistler/Blackcomb resort.  Is this resort slopeside?  Is it a ski in ski out location?  Looks like a great resort but I can't tell how close it is to a ski lift.  Thanks.
> 
> -Jim


The resort is about a 100 yard walk from the base of Blackcomb mountain. So IMHO I'd say yes it is a ski in ski out resort.


----------



## bcguys (Jul 19, 2012)

I am a little concerned.  We have been CI members for many years and have EE (like RCI) to extend our world of travel.  We usually travel the last week of the summer in the Pacific Northwest and after many searches on II, a phone call to them and a few phone calls to CI, we have found nothing for the month of August.  When I mean nothing, I mean 115 resorts in *all* of British Columbia, Alberta, Washington, Oregon and most parts of California, have nothing available.  How can that be?  I never saw this before in RCI.  You apparently can't have search or request done if it is less then 60 days. Any comments


----------



## TSPam (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,
Most people book their travel many months in advance. If you are looking for this August then I think that they are all gone. A last minute cancellation may show up so check many times each day.

I am also CI but I stayed with II years ago when they switched to RCI so I don't know how it worked with RCI.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you.  Being that close to the slopes sounds like ski in ski out to me, too.




Bill4728 said:


> The resort is about a 100 yard walk from the base of Blackcomb mountain. So IMHO I'd say yes it is a ski in ski out resort.


----------



## jdunn1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I wouldn't count on getting this exchange through Interval, ever.  The Pacific Northwest resorts are mostly WorldMark resorts and those resorts don't trade into Interval very much.  In fact, all the WorldMark resorts show "limited exchange", now.  This is not good.  I am a WM owner and when I make an II deposit, I give blue weeks, becuse like CI, we can get good exchange value for those weeks.  Also, RCI is WorldMark's trade partner, but it's not exclusive, so most WorldMark units go to RCI, not II.

One other thing.  I own WM and booking the Pacific Northwest beach resorts is very tough to do in the summer.  In fact, the 2013 summer (even late August) Pacific Northwest weeks are almost gone, already.

II is horrible at getting any kind of beach resort in the summer, except for maybe Florida.




bcguys said:


> I am a little concerned.  We have been CI members for many years and have EE (like RCI) to extend our world of travel.  We usually travel the last week of the summer in the Pacific Northwest and after many searches on II, a phone call to them and a few phone calls to CI, we have found nothing for the month of August.  When I mean nothing, I mean 115 resorts in *all* of British Columbia, Alberta, Washington, Oregon and most parts of California, have nothing available.  How can that be?  I never saw this before in RCI.  You apparently can't have search or request done if it is less then 60 days. Any comments


----------



## bcguys (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks for the comments jdunn1.  This is very disappointing to us.  We love Worldmark Eagle Crest and to think the Pacific Northwest (where we live) would be next to impossible to use is not acceptable in my view.  We usually do something in this area every year and even with this limited search time we have had lots of options up in down the coast through Canada and the US.


----------



## tashamen (Jul 24, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> They said that those of us who have belonged to II all these years will be able to continue to use II separate from EE for our trading.
> 
> BUT That II will set up in their computers safe-guards so that you can't trade CI resorts for other CI resorts. But if you own other TS you will be able to trade into CI resorts with the other TS deposits.



Hi Bill!  Update on this aspect - a while back I could not pull CI inventory with CI (fake) deposits online in II, but now I can.  So unless that changes when you do an actual deposit, it looks like you still can trade into CI resorts with your CI deposits.  And it looked like there were upgrades in size and season available too.  Maybe I'll deposit an off-season Whistler studio this year after all!


----------

